# Oil tank whistler.



## Cadensdad (Jan 17, 2008)

I had an oil company come out to fill my tank and I thought they did because they took my check and cashed it. But after checking my tank and finding out that it is now EMPTY I went back and double checked my bill. They had in very small writing on it that the oil couldn't be delivered because my whistler was not working. But I still paid for the oil... Hmmm... I guess a whole different story there.. But anyway, how hard is it to change one of these and where exactly is it in the vent line? Thanks.. Also approx price would help too....


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

It is a vent termination, the outer most fitting on the vent line. No idea what they cost.


----------



## Cadensdad (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks... I found a hvac shop. Local... I'll stop to see if I can just pick a new one up.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmmmmm,........

On Every single 1 I've ever seen,......
The Whistle is a part of the Vent/ Gauge that screws into the top of the Tank........
Nothing but a cover on the outside end of the vent line.......


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just replaced mine this past summer. It screws into the tank then your vent line gets screwed to the whistler and vents outside. 

I bought mine for 25$ from my oil delivery company.

It was fairly easy to put in. Just make sure you use pipe dope on the threads so you do not get any odors in your basement.


----------



## Mainah (Jan 18, 2008)

save your money- just remove the vent cap outdoors and check for bees nest ect.. if thats clear try blowing hard through the vent pipe to send any blockage back into the tank, 9 outta 10 times this works like a charm-
if this doesn't work just unpipe it and clean it manualy-- there is nothing to "break" in a vent whistle - the the stem of the whistle gets plugged by insects or sludge


----------

